# verkaufe Touchscreen PC Panel-PC !!



## T5000 (16 Dezember 2008)

*VERKAUFT Touchscreen PC Panel-PC !!*

Hallo, 

ich habe noch einen weiteren Panel-PC bekommen den ich hier nun veräussern möchte

Es handelt sich hierbei um einen Advantech Panel-PC PPC-153T

Der PCs ist wie folgt ausgestattet:

Sockel 370 (P3) 850MHZ (bis 1200Mhz)
Intel Chipsatz
1x SDRAM-Slot
1x HDD 2,5" 20GB
1x Floppy (Notebookformat)
1x CD-Rom (Notebookformat)
4x Com-Ports !
1x LPT1
1x Netzwerk RJ45 100Mbit
2x USB
1x freier PCI/ISA Slot
2x freie PCMCIA Slots
ELO-Touchscreen! 

Bilder gibt es hier:

http://home.arcor.de/t5k/ppc-153t/pic01.jpg
http://home.arcor.de/t5k/ppc-153t/pic02.jpg
http://home.arcor.de/t5k/ppc-153t/pic03.jpg
http://home.arcor.de/t5k/ppc-153t/pic04.jpg
http://home.arcor.de/t5k/ppc-153t/pic05.jpg
http://home.arcor.de/t5k/ppc-153t/pic06.jpg
http://home.arcor.de/t5k/ppc-153t/pic07.jpg
http://home.arcor.de/t5k/ppc-153t/pic08.jpg
http://home.arcor.de/t5k/ppc-153t/pic09.jpg

das technische Datenblatt gibt es hier:

http://download.advantech.com/unzipfunc/Unzip/1-LLJIO/PPC-153T_ds.pdf

Das Display hat 15" bei 1024x768 Bildpunkten und hat einen Touchscreen.

Der PCs ist für Umgebungstemperaturen von 0-45 Grad ausgelegt.
Weiterhin kann die Eingangspannung zwischen 85 und 260V AC liegen.

Ich habe ein Windows XP SP2 zum Test installiert, es wurde die komplette Hardware direkt von Windows erkannt.
(bis auf den Touchscreen, dafür gibt es bei ELO einen Treiber) Ich lass das XP drauf, es muss natürlich nach Erhalt sofort gelöscht werden.
Das Floppy und das CD-Rom erkennen einen Datenträger unter Windows, es kann aber sein
das das eine oder andere Laufwerk etwas verdreckt ist!
Die eingebauten Lüfter müsssen unter Umständen auch mal gereinigt/getauscht werden.
Wer möchte kann zum PC den abgebildeten Metallrahmen bekommen.
Die PCs eignen sich natürlich auch hervoragend für die Werkstatt/Bastelkeller usw. 

konkret verkaufe ich hier folgende Ausstattung:

1x 
Pentium 3 850Mhz
20GB HDD
256MB SDRAM

VERKAUFT!


----------



## Sandwuermchen (16 Dezember 2008)

Hi interresse aber bei den preisen musst noch was machen! 
Von mir aus behalte dir die festplatten aber mach mir ein gutes anbot.

PS Bin an beiden interessiert!


----------



## T5000 (16 Dezember 2008)

wie beide?


Gruss Thomas


----------



## T5000 (18 Dezember 2008)

Preiseupdate!


----------



## PhilippL (18 Dezember 2008)

Hi,

gibts ne Rechnung? Wenn ja kannst gleich mal den für 320€ für mich reservieren. Wenn nicht müsst ich nochmals drüber nachdenken.

Danke

Gruß

Philipp


----------



## T5000 (18 Dezember 2008)

tut mir leid, verkauf von Privat, ohne Rechnung


----------



## poppycock (17 Januar 2009)

Hallo,

der 850MHz-Panel-PC funktioniert prächtig! Vielen Dank!
Hat auch alles reibungslos geklappt!

Gruß,
poppycock


----------



## T5000 (10 Februar 2009)

So da Schieb ich noch mal,

also ein P3-850 ist noch zu haben!

Gruss T5000


----------



## N_Fected (11 März 2009)

Hallo

Haben sie noch einen TochPC ???

MFG N_Fected


----------



## T5000 (16 März 2009)

Sorry,

diese PCs sind nun weg, aber ich stell bald noch einen weiteren Panel-PC ein,
muss nur noch Fotos machen.


----------

